
Nav Coin Attains Dedicated Tor Nodes - NavCoin
http://cryptocereal.com/nav-coin-attains-dedicated-tor-nodes/
======
herbst
limiting your entry nodes to a few selected all controlled by the same
instance. Now that is a very smart idea!

